# Entertainment book for Cocoa Beach



## rapmarks (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know if the book is worth the price for the Cocoa Beach area?  We already have the punch card, but are their enough coupons for restaurants and attractions to make it worth while.


----------



## swift (Mar 31, 2008)

I am going to move this to the Florida board. You might get a better response there.


----------



## Judy (Mar 31, 2008)

The Entertainment Book for Cocoa Beach is the Brevard County Area book.  It includes Cocoa, Cocoa Beach, Cape Canaveral, Merritt Island, Melbourne, Palm Bay, Vero Beach & "surrounding areas".  There is only one fine dining restaurant that is actually in Cocoa Beach.  In the Casual Dining & Fast Food section, there are 5 coupons for Cocoa Beach. Cocoa, Cape Canaveral, and Merritt Island are not far from Cocoa Beach.  There are 14 more there; about half are fast food.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy, which restaurant is in the fine dining section?  It doesn't appear when looking on line that it is worth the money for the book.  However, I have heard that you can pay a $4.95 fee for a one time right to print coupons from a certain area.  However, I can't find that link.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 31, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> Judy, which restaurant is in the fine dining section?  It doesn't appear when looking on line that it is worth the money for the book.  However, I have heard that you can pay a $4.95 fee for a one time right to print coupons from a certain area.  However, I can't find that link.




That fee is to join, on a monthly basis, as an on-line member. No book, no card. But you can supposedly print off coupons as needed... I believe for multiple locations across the US. I saw the link when I was at the site less than a month ago to buy the Jacksonville Book. I seriously considered doing the on-line thing but as our vacations are spaced out every 3 months, and I gather some areas don't have that many good coupons to use anyway, I didn't think paying the $5 a month made sense for us.


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Restaurants in Cocoa*

We were just in Satellite Beach. There are two places I would not recommend, The Lobster Shanty north of Sat.  Bch. and the Dixie Crossroads in Titusville. Would recommend Florida Seafood and the small mom & pop restaurant(great crab cakes) across the street from Fl. Seafood. I think it is "The Old Fish House". Both are in Cocoa Beach JUST west of Ron Jon's 
on the causeway.


----------



## Judy (Apr 1, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> Judy, which restaurant is in the fine dining section?  It doesn't appear when looking on line that it is worth the money for the book.  However, I have heard that you can pay a $4.95 fee for a one time right to print coupons from a certain area.  However, I can't find that link.


oops - there are two:
43. Sunset Waterfront Grill & Bar 500 W. Cocoa Beach Cswy, Cocoa Beach
24. Flaminia's Famous Italian Kitchen 3210 S A1A, Cocoa Beach


----------



## hunkyleebo (Apr 1, 2008)

Mel, I think you meant Dixie Crossroads?  It used to be better, but it's gone downhill.  Lobster Shanty's not the best, but you can't beat the early bird prices and the beautiful views of the Banana River Lagoon.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Apr 1, 2008)

We've tried the Orlando Entertainment Book a couple years.  On the basis of our experience it really isn't worth the money.  There are some savings, but the small print defeats many and other coupons are for 2nd-rate eateries in my estimation.  For what it's worth, we've decided not to buy another.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes Scott, I hear you. There is a sale now for $15 and free shipping, but I agree with your assessment and will pass. 
We did buy the Nashville book, and used 10 coupons that week, and they were good coupons too, like for a dinner theatre and lots of attractions like the Hermitage.

I see cocunuts on the Beach and Laggonz Family Restaureant at Restaurant.com.  Does anyone know anything about them.


----------

